# Game 4: Miami Heat at Minnesota Timberwolves



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> 7 P.M. VS. Miami • Target Center • FSN-plus; 830-am
> 
> Preview: Coming off their first loss of the season on the night Flip Saunders was memorialized, the Wolves take on a Miami team that, when healthy, is very much an Eastern Conference playoff contender. After using defense and timely scoring to win their first two games, the Wolves allowed Portland to shoot 46.1 percent in Monday’s loss, a game in which the Wolves took a 17-point first-quarter lead. The Heat has started the season 2-2, including a victory over Houston in which Miami overcame a 21-point deficit.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/gameday-preview-miami-at-wolves/340560161/


----------

